# R32 Bolt Pattern



## Eskimoobob (Jul 9, 2007)

The search function isn't up atm, so I just want the answer..
What is the bolt pattern on the '04 R32..


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: R32 Bolt Pattern (Eskimoobob)*

5x100
stock wheels are 18x7.5 et38


----------



## Eskimoobob (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: R32 Bolt Pattern (JDriver1.8t)*

K i wanted to move on to Staggerd Axis Reverbs, but I didn't know what bolt pattern to look for... thank you.


----------

